# Anitque tractor show, Geneva, IN Oct. 3, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Oct 3 
Location: Indiana
Limberlost Antique Engine & Tractor Show - Geneva. Ken Doherty, 505 W Line St., Geneva, IN 46740, 260-368-7518 .


----------

